# Nebengewerbe anmelden, auf was muss ich achten?



## blubbbi (23. Februar 2005)

hallo, ich möchte als Student ein Nebengewerbe im Service-Promotion Bereich anmelden, auf was muss ich besonders achten? Am Mehrwertssteuerverfahren möchte ich nicht teilnehmen. Muss ich eine Gewerbehaftpflichtversicherung abschließen. Gibt es spezielle Tips und Tricks, welche zu beachten sind, die einem die IHK oder das Finanzamt nicht verraten? Ich bitte um Hilfe!


----------

